# ISMU or new IITs



## abhijangda (May 27, 2011)

Hello friends, in JEE-2011, I got 3903 All India Rank. Now I am in a big problem, which college to choose ISM Dhandad or new IITs. My first preference is of course IT-BHU, if I could get Mechanical there. But, it's hard if we see last year closing and opening ranks. After IT-BHU, which college I should choose. I would prefer CSE in ISM or Electronics Engineering as compared to new IITs CSE.

What do say guys??


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 27, 2011)

ISM Dhanbad...my maths teacher is from there


----------

